# 2010 giant tcr advance SL vs tarmac expert sl



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I am considering getting one of these 2 bikes. 

2010 Giant TCR advance sl is full sram red with easton wheelset, used $2700 (black)

or 

2010 Specialized Tarmac Expert sl with full ultegra and kysrium equipe wheel set (red) New for $2600

Anyone have any pros and cons for these bikes? which would be more bang for the buck? Please help. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The Giant is a pro level frame, the Specialized is not. The TCR Advanced SL is on the same level as an S Works. The Tarmac expert is on the same level as a non SL TCR Advanced. I've got a TCR Advanced SL. You can't go wrong.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely the TCR Advanced SL SRAM Red.

The Specialized Tarmac Expert (SL3 I presume) is a lovely frameset and the exact same shape as it's S-Works counterpart but with reinforced bits here and there of a lesser grade carbon and some alloy bits I think but like ItalianRider said, it's still not quite the pro-level frameset. I was close to getting a Tarmac S-Works SL3 Frameset. Just couldn't bring myself to get the Expert over the S-Works even though commonsense said "Yes". Ended up doing a backflip and going with Giant so go figure.

Does it really matter to us mere mortals, Expert vs S-Works? TCR Advanced vs TCR Advanced SL?

Not sure, a lot of it might be psychological and emotional too but I can tell you that the Advanced SL is a sweet frameset which does everything extremely well. 

The SRAM Red is very nice too and that over the Ultegra. The Ksyrium Equipe wheels on the Tarmac Expert are solid, though nothing special so you'd be looking at upgrading maybe. What wheels are on the Advanced SL?


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

they are easton ea 90 SL, which i dont think is the stock wheelset in the US market (cosmic?) They only thing that i m a little hesitant on the giant is that it's used and therefore no longer under giant warranty for the frame. Difficult to buy CF bikes online. A better fit for me as well base on size alone

The tarmac on the other hand is new and comes with a LBS for any future trouble. Slightly bigger than i wanted. (i think i just answered my own question  )

As far as upgrading the wheelset, i'll prob will have to do it eventually on both bikes. but the current set up is solid imo.

Both can be had for around the same price


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love my tcr advanced sl3! The balance it has between speed and comfort is unbelievable! I can ride for hours like my Madone (which is a very compliant bike) but feel I can go much faster and cycle more efficiently than it. 

Giant gets my vote!


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

The Easton EA90 SL's are pretty decent. Definitely way better than the Kysrium Equipe's so you might not need to touch those for a while.

Yeah it is a risk if you can't inspect it first because who really knows what the history is unless a reputable LBS can vouch for it?

The SRAM Red should be good though. Worst case you'd just have to change the chain and cassette and you're good to go.

Would still vote for the Advanced SL!


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

socfan12 said:


> but feel I can go much faster and cycle more efficiently than it.


This has been a bit of a problem for me on my TCR Advanced SL.

It sounds corny but I've done some stupid, irresponsible sh!t on it.

The other day I drag-raced a bus at 60km/h along a flat stretch and it was very silly.

The bike just wants to go like a scalded cat and I really do need to temper it down.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea i know the advanced sl is better bike. Just the idea of getting it and anything is wrong and you can't do anything about it. 
It's the isp version - which supposed to be better but i rather just have the non isp, what do you guys think?

What do you think this bike is worth? is $2700 a good price?

How about a 2011 tarmac pro sl3 stock bike vs the 2010 tcr advance sl.

I am down to these two bikes, trying to decide. 


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

roadrashxx said:


> This has been a bit of a problem for me on my TCR Advanced SL.
> 
> It sounds corny but I've done some stupid, irresponsible sh!t on it.
> 
> ...


LOL! That's way faster than I can do on a flat. I might be able to do a Prius with grandma driving it, but not a bus at 60km/h! Kudos!:thumbsup:

Back to the bike - yeah, it just makes you want to go faster and faster. It handles speed so well!


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

socfan12 said:


> LOL! That's way faster than I can do on a flat. I might be able to do a Prius with grandma driving it, but not a bus at 60km/h! Kudos!:thumbsup:
> 
> Back to the bike - yeah, it just makes you want to go faster and faster. It handles speed so well!


Only because another bus was dragging me along!

Didn't realise until I got home, checked the Garmin and said to myself "You idiot, what were you thinking?!". 

Still, the bike made it easy to maintain the effort.


----------



## swd (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

i have the choice between 
- Giant TCR advanced SL 2010, full Ultegra 1900$
and
- Specialized Tarmac Expert 2010, full Ultegra 1800$

Both with basic wheels...

I just can't decide between those two, please help and tell me why one would be better than the other...

thanks


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

wow those are great deals, i'll take the one that you're not taking. Where's are you finding these deals?


----------



## swd (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in Canada, those are not new...

Also hesitate with a

- Ridley Noah rs/1102b 2010, full ultegra for 2400$
- Giant TCR advanced SL 2010, full Ultegra 1900$
- Specialized Tarmac Expert 2010, full Ultegra 1800$

really don't know which one i should choose between those 3.

My wife will kill me soon for being in front of my computer every night looking for bikes

Please help me decide before i find another one!!

THanks


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

fit, ride quality and what you like; simple really.

test ride both back to back with exact same position, wheelset, tires and pressure and saddle if you can- then decide!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not familiar with Ridley so can't comment on it, but it's significantly more $ than the other 2 bikes at $500

The important thing is fit, choose that one that fits and feels and rides the best. 

With the giant tcr advanced sl i think you would be getting a slightly better frame than the tarmac expert, i think the advance sl is to giant as s-works is to specialized. So the advanced would be comparable to the tarmac pro or expert (diff. in components)

Check the components, how are the bikes shifting, and how much wear is on the cassettes, the cranks, brakes, cable housing ..etc. These are not expensive to replace, but not cheap either.

Even though the wheelsets are basic, are you going to ride them? or going to upgrade right away? If not then you should consider going with the better wheelset (less miles, better overall condition...etc)

So if they are used, then you need to know the milage on the bikes, estimation of the wear and tear on each of the bikes. If they are similar then you can base your decision on which color, look of the bike you like best

Another thing to consider is which lbs you like the best, is it the giant dealer, or the specialized dealer, as you'll prob will eventually bring the bike in for some work. Although it doesn't matter, bc you can bring a bike into any lbs for work and they would be able to perform a good job on your bike.

The original owners, who took a better care of their bikes? 

i am also not a fan of the isp on the giant, as you would have to cut it to fit you, and that would make it harder to resale the bike once you no longer want it. 

Those are the things i would be looking at if those were my options.

I hope this gives you a place to start.

I am in the same situation as you are right now. I am considering the 2010 used advance sl ips with sram red and easton ea90 sl wheels relatively low milage for $2450 or the 2012 tarmac elite mid compact for slightly cheaper. The giant is a better bike but the specialized still with the warranty. So i think i am going to get the tarmac. Still haven't decided.

I've made the mistake of getting rid of my old bike before having a new one to replace it, and have been online looking at bike excessively the past 3 months or so. My gf is on the verge of killing me. 

Good luck


----------



## swd (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help, i appreciate.

I just can't ride both, they are both 3 hours from my home.

Here is what the owners said 
Tarmac told me:
New tires, chain and brakes
Wheels are Shimano Ultegra

Giant told me:
New chain, new Arione saddle and new cassette
Told me also that the frame is lifetime garanteed
Wheels Mavic Elite

I'm new to this, this will be my first bike...

Thanks again


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Both giant and specialized have lifetime warranty for their frames, but only to the original owner. If you buy them from a private parties then the frames are no longer have warranties. Unless you work out a deal with the seller and they are willing to assume the responsibility to take it back to the original lbs for warranty issues, otherwise you are on your own. That's why it's hard to buy carbon fiber bike sometimes. Those wheels are fine, nothing fancy, but they will do the job, until you upgrade.

It's difficult to tell which bike you like better without riding them both as the geometry of both are different. So how do you know they fit you? Is there No lbs near you that you can at least ride similar bikes to get the feel for them?

How many miles have they put on the bikes? Big diff. if one has 1k vs 10k. 

Assuming there's nothing wrong with them, at that price, if you don't stick with them, i think you can sell them without taking much of a loss. (something to consider)


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

*No comparison*

The Giant Advanced SL is head and shoulders above the comparables you have mentioned, together with the Red and EA90 wheels make that a great bike for 2700. It is also a much better bike and deal than the Ridley or Spec SL3. After having many bikes from a 7-11 steel Merckx to a Calfee and many Giants this is the smoothest, fastest, most agile and just most fun bike I have ever enjoyed.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^^agreed^^^^ The giant is a better frame than any of the other mentioned bikes. But it comes from ebay, used, and unable to inspect prior to purchasing, no manufacturer warranty. I find it very hard to buy a CF bike uninspected, and no warranty. If i was able to look at it, this wouldn't have been such a hard decision.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

swd said:


> Thanks for the help, i appreciate.
> 
> I just can't ride both, they are both 3 hours from my home.
> 
> ...



so what did you ended up getting?


----------

